# Im pregnant!!!! OMG



## bbyno1

Im soo shocked!!
I waited 4 years for my 1st BFP and now im pregnant again after trying for only 2 months :dance:
Me & OH are so so happy!!:dance:x


----------



## hellohefalump

congratulations!


----------



## Celesse

Congrats!! 

How far along are you? What will the age gap be?


----------



## mrs_rj

ahh massive congrats hun! xxx


----------



## xemmax

congratulations!! amazing news!


----------



## OmarsMum

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Serenity81

Aww congratulations, fantastic news xx


----------



## iceylou

:hugs: mega congrats


----------



## mystika802

congrats!!!


----------



## new mummy2010

congratulations have you worked out you EDD ? 

Heres to a happy and healthy 9 mths x x


----------



## bbyno1

Celesse said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> How far along are you? What will the age gap be?

I think im 6 weeks gone now..
So literally a year!So close!x


----------



## kirmal12

Congratulations, you are very brave but what a lovely surprise!!


----------



## bbyno1

new mummy2010 said:


> congratulations have you worked out you EDD ?
> 
> Heres to a happy and healthy 9 mths x x

Im really rubbish at working dates out:dohh:
But atm it works out to be in July..Aliyahs birthday is July 28th!x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

:happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## newmommy23

congrats! that was fast! yaaaay!


----------



## littleone2010

LOVELY NEWS!! congratulations, im only a TINY BIT jealous! lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Congratulations!! wishing you the best of health and happiness xx


----------



## New Mrs W

congrats!!


----------



## vaniilla

congrats hun, here's to a happy & healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Vici

Congrats hun xx


----------



## Heidi

congrats!! :)


----------



## bbyno1

Have to work the dates out properly and get my scan sorted but i may even have two under ONE!x


----------



## PepsiChic

bbyno1 said:


> Im soo shocked!!
> I waited 4 years for my 1st BFP and now im pregnant again after trying for only 2 months :dance:
> Me & OH are so so happy!!:dance:x

congrats! thats great news!



new mummy2010 said:


> congratulations have you worked out you EDD ?
> 
> Heres to a happy and healthy 9 mths x x

and congrats to you as well newmummy2010! i just saw your sig, fantastic news!


----------



## bbyno1

new mummy2010 said:


> congratulations have you worked out you EDD ?
> 
> Heres to a happy and healthy 9 mths x x

Ah congratulations to you too!x


----------



## ~NEL~

Congrats. U truly are lucky x


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats!


----------



## louandivy

wow i think i noticed a post where you said you were 2 days late recently?! congratulations, how exciting! :)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Massive congrats!


----------



## JessJC

wow congratulations, i bet they grow up really close being so close in age! xx


----------



## leelee

Congrats to yourself, Newmommy and DaisyBee :)


----------



## new mummy2010

wow so close must be scary!!!

Im scared and my son is 10 lol !!;-)


----------



## aob1013

So happy for you x


----------



## stephx

Aww wow congrats!!!!! x


----------



## taylor197878

Congratations have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## MissCurly

thats brilliant, 4 years with one and 2 months with the second!!

You can just never tell how its going to go!

Big congrats, and all the best :)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Congratulations x


----------



## lisa9999

Thats brill news, congrats!!!


----------



## NG09

Congratulations x


----------



## CormacksGirl

Congrats!!!x


----------



## hannahR

Huge huge congrats. xxx


----------



## scq09

Congratulations :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

I know I've said it already but congratulations :D


----------



## emsiee

Oooooh congrats! Your supposed to be a lot more fertile just after having a baby, so thats probably why you`ve got it so quick this time! :flower:


----------



## hajis-sweetie

Wow, congrats! I remember seeing you in 3rd Tri, can't believe you'll be there again soon!! Amazing news, happy and healthy 9 months to you. xx


----------



## lanaross

yay! I can't believe it! I remember reading just a couple days ago that you were TTCing. Congratulations!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Congrats!!! Aliyah must have worked some magic to get a sibling so close in age :haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats!


----------



## redpoppy

Congratulations!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Congrats!!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :dance:


----------



## nightkd

Congrats!! :)


----------



## KiansMummy

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## jk28

That's fantastic, congratulations!!

Jayne x


----------



## Jellyt

Oh wow congratulations! I am SO jealous :p xx


----------



## Nimbus

woooo! That's fabulous news!


----------



## bbyno1

Where is Cherryglitter?
She needs to be my bump buddy:haha:x


----------



## angel2010

:happydance: Congrats! I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## Sarah10

Aww brilliant! So happy for you!! :D xxxxxx


----------



## massacubano

congrats :flower:


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## ttc_lolly

awww yay congrats hun! x


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats!! xx


----------



## lauzie84

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:
x


----------



## sabby52

Congratulations :)


----------



## Greta.Fi

Massive congrats!


----------



## ReaperCherry

Congratulations on the good news :) x


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

Thanks everyone :)x


----------



## sophd

congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## tanitani

Congratulations!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations!


----------



## Bittersweet

congrats!!!! :)xxx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations! x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## v2007

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/371/371469vj5rlrcva4.gif

V xxx


----------



## daisy74

Congrats wishing you a healthy pregnancy


----------



## wannabubba#4

bbyno1 said:


> Where is Cherryglitter?
> She needs to be my bump buddy:haha:x

was thinking this ^^^^^ exactly when i saw your BFP lol:haha::haha:

congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:

must admit i am just a bit jealous :blush:

hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## cloud9

congratulations! :happydance: hope you have a happy and healthy 9 mnths


----------



## Ilovehim89

Hun i wanted to let ya know that i am so happy for you. I have been thru this and it is such a blessing and its so rewarding...My son and daughter are a year and a week apart...got preggo with my daughter when my son was only like 3 1/2 months. It is hard but sooo rewarding!!


----------



## lucy_x

iv said it once, but again congratulations :happydance:

im sooo jelous!


----------



## Eve

Congratulations!! :)


----------

